# Tesco Trolley vs Nearside rear...help needed!



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

The trolley boy at Tesco managed to drive his trolleys into the rear of the ///M earlier. Naturally this will be covered by Tesco's insurance etc so I know it will get sorted but what I don't know is how would this be repaired to the highest standards?


























The dent isn't massive but at the bottom is a crease which looks to be the primer or something underneath. It doesn't look like something that will just 'pop out'.

What would be the 'perfect' repair in these circumstances - I understand there may be other factors but a good idea is what I'm looking for. The car was detailed not so long ago by Clean Detail on here and was in good shape until today.

I'd like to be in a position to understand what needs to be done so the panel is put back to how it should be and to the highest standards.

Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

How can you prove it was the trolley boy?

Have you brought this to Tesco's attention & are they complying with you to sort out a repair?

Doesn't look too bad, but still....ouch!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

A good PDR guy will get that out.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Your misses looks a bit guilty in the reflection shots. I'm sure it was her


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> How can you prove it was the trolley boy?
> 
> Have you brought this to Tesco's attention & are they complying with you to sort out a repair?
> 
> Doesn't look too bad, but still....ouch!


He said it was him. Tesco have logged it and their insurers will be in touch.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Where are you based? Know a good PDR chap in Kent, but the scratch does look quite deep there so perhaps a trip to KDS for some paint if your near Gillingham...

At least they owned up I suppose, but gutted for you...Why don't they fit rubber strips round the trolleys? or better still build them from plastic...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the dent will likely come out, but the scratch doesn't look like it will.

if you are near sussex area, SLRestoration is the best insurance repair centre in the uk imo.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

I would say the dent is a little too sharp to get a perfect repair imo, i would be getting it sorted at a bodyshop if i was in your position.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

To save a respray area and the potential of a silver mismatch ( real hard colour to get right ) i'd go down the PDR route and get the scratch touched up properly

:thumb:


----------



## EVO VI (Nov 22, 2009)

Not sure where your based ?, if in the south try Paul at Dentzinc, done a few cars for me (PDR) with excellent results.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

More of a heads up than a downer to yr misfortune but i had a few dents fixed by the mobile dent repair people...colour match for silver really is difficult. I had to call them back out to re do the spray...it still is just about noticeable...be mindful of this buddy!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

PDR mate. My man in Sheldon would sort that in a jiffy


----------

